# 'This journal was deleted by the user."



## Grandpriest (Aug 7, 2011)

When I click on the list of journals, just about 2/3 of them are shown as the title.  I don't understand why, but it's truly annoying.
Will this issue be attended to when the "Summer Update" (Summer's about to end, btw) comes?  I don't see the point of having the journal lists filled with a notices saying that they have been deleted.  Just don't show them at all.
Same with art submissions. ^


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

This happens with about everything. Generally people do this with streaming. But if you don't view a journal before the user deletes it you get that message instead. 
same goes for watches and favs. the favs make a list, but if they are removed before you clear the list the space is just filled with the message.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2011)

It happens with comments too if the maker hides them.

It angers me and makes me so curious as to what was said.


----------



## Aden (Aug 7, 2011)

I wonder if it's something to do with how their database/code works - maybe they need to have a placeholder for some reason?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> maybe they need to have a placeholder for some reason?


This is the answer they've given in the past. They said that they can't just delete the notification, but have to replace it with something. 

I think the reason is because FA is coded by 1000 monkeys at 1000 computer keyboards.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, you'd think they could do something about it... DA doesn't need placeholders like that. XD


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is the answer they've given in the past. They said that they can't just delete the notification, but have to replace it with something.
> 
> I think the reason is because FA is coded by 1000 monkeys at 1000 computer keyboards.



but somewhere within the code is an interesting portrayl of hamlet


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 7, 2011)

They probably don't use foreign key constraints, or something like that.


I bet they could easily alter the code to not display the placeholders, but then no-one would delete all the empty notifications for them.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> but then no-one would delete all the empty notifications for them.


And they'd refuse the help of anyone who asked!


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> And they'd refuse the help of anyone who asked!



We must fix the notifications before you can fix the notifications.

Your mortal minds can't comprehend this divine logic, now go back to your dog dicks and stop making assumptions.


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't care why it doesn't work the way it needs to.  I just want it to be changed into something better ... like the rest of the internet, perhaps?
Seriously, for the "largest" community-holding site for furries, it's lacking in too many ways.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

FA often reminds me of the Southpark episode where they built a tower to heaven. The tower itself cobbled together yet somehow still functioning


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> FA often reminds me of the Southpark episode where they built a tower to heaven. The tower itself cobbled together yet somehow still functioning


I liked that episode.

I think.


----------



## Eske (Aug 7, 2011)

I haaateee those notification things.  Especially when it's watchers/faves, because that just makes me sad.  :C  

I haven't been plagued with them until quite recently... someone I added to my watchlist within the last two months is doing a shit ton of mass creating-and-deleting journals, and I don't really appreciate having my inbox full of those stupid notifications.  



Fay V said:


> FA often reminds me of the Southpark episode where they built a tower to heaven. The tower itself cobbled together yet somehow still functioning



That's probably the best analogy for FA that I've ever heard.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 7, 2011)

I always have a shitload of these in my inbox, and I'd probably unfollow whoever's doing it but it doesn't tell me who the fuck it was. D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2011)

Wake up in the morning- "Oh hey look some new art to look at" -submissions deleted by owner- FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

"oh hey a few journals, wonder what's up" -journal has been deleted by owner- FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

WHATS GOING ON HERE


----------



## Accountability (Aug 7, 2011)

Yak indicated on _February 21st_ that something was being done to make these "less meaningless", though that they'd still remain for whatever reason. 



			
				Yak said:
			
		

> Added the field to the messagecenter tables indicating from where/whom  the message came from, to make the 'deleted' placeholders less  meaningless.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ge-2-20-2011?p=2391050&viewfull=1#post2391050

5+ months later, nothing has changed except a few more pieces of duct  tape have been placed over the chewing gum and paperclips holding FA together. Maybe if the new coders that have been promised since _last December_ were brought on board, things like this would get fixed/improved. And maybe the summer update would come out before Summer is over (but they've got until the end of September!).


----------



## Taralack (Aug 7, 2011)

Grandpriest said:


> I don't care why it doesn't work the way it needs to.  I just want it to be changed into something better ... like the rest of the internet, perhaps?
> Seriously, for the "largest" community-holding site for furries, it's lacking in too many ways.


Welcome to Furaffinity, chump.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2011)

I've never really understood why it was that big a deal.

I mean sure, it could be done better, but how do these placeholders _really_ affect how you use the site?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I've never really understood why it was that big a deal.


It just leaves me with a sense of curiosity that can never be sated. XD I hate that.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 8, 2011)

_*"Disappear for 1 year, Baw half your updates are deleted notices."*_

This is not generally the issue that's complained about, obviou*shot* _OFTEN_ people don't check their updates on a minute-by-minute because even furries can have some sort of a life outside FurAffinity. Those who go days/weeks without ever clearing them are also plagued by the countless deletion messages - This is nothing new and often does not result in complaints. This problem, however, amplifies itself if you think _*watching 5000+*_ people somehow makes you very special. This leads the an even larger increase of people complaining about it and thus becomes the generic.

It is rather pathetic that FA's coders are too retarded to make some sort of patch for this without breaking the whole interface apart, but it's even more pathetic at just how many people will put themselves in the position to where it's just downright unbearable and then complain.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 8, 2011)

The more folks you watch the bigger the pain it be for folks, good thing I'm only watching 700 folks over the usual furfag 2k+

I just spend the first few minutes of just hitting the global remove as those removed journals are already checked to be deleted


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2011)

This irritates me to no end because I only click on journals if they're dramatic or "cat/dog help"

It makes me feel like I'm missing out on drama.


----------



## Qoph (Aug 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> This irritates me to no end because I only click on journals if they're dramatic or "cat/dog help"
> 
> It makes me feel like I'm missing out on drama.



They usually are drama posts where the poster suddenly realizes that the journal wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2011)

Or emo journals


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 8, 2011)

Surprisingly the "Deleted" journals are usually people talking about their pissing habits and wants everyone to watch, then the user deletes once the show is over.

"Streaming NOW"

*Delete*


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 8, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> _*"Disappear for 1 year, Baw half your updates are deleted notices."*_
> 
> This is not generally the issue that's complained about, obviou*shot* _OFTEN_ people don't check their updates on a minute-by-minute because even furries can have some sort of a life outside FurAffinity. Those who go days/weeks without ever clearing them are also plagued by the countless deletion messages - This is nothing new and often does not result in complaints. This problem, however, amplifies itself if you think _*watching 5000+*_ people somehow makes you very special. This leads the an even larger increase of people complaining about it and thus becomes the generic.
> 
> It is rather pathetic that FA's coders are too retarded to make some sort of patch for this without breaking the whole interface apart, but it's even more pathetic at just how many people will put themselves in the position to where it's just downright unbearable and then complain.


I just about check the main site daily ...
My time on the forums is completely different than my time on the actual site.  It's just been happening more, lately, so I thought I'd share what I felt about it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 9, 2011)

Which is no different than what I just did.


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 11, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> Which is no different than what I just did.





> This is nothing new and often does not result in complaints.


You basically just called yourself a hypocrite right there.


> This problem, however, amplifies itself if you think _*watching 5000+*_ people somehow makes you very special.


Right, because my full watchlist of 54 is such a large number. *sarcasm*  Assumption without any facts is not smart, especially when trying to insult.


> This leads the an even larger increase of people complaining about it and thus becomes the generic.
> It is rather pathetic that FA's coders are too retarded to make some sort of patch for this without breaking the whole interface apart, but it's even more pathetic at just how many people will put themselves in the position to where it's just downright unbearable and then complain.


And you act as if you help the case?  I don't think so.  Also, you are showing your hypocritical side once more.

Now, if you can reply with either a friendly or constructive message, please do so.  If you can't, I suggest you ignore it.  When making this thread, I was unaware of the reason why the messages came like that, and I learned why.  I got what I needed.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't call me a hypocrite over a post that was aimed at the very things you were saying.  Your ignorance is appalling enough.


> ...I thought I'd share what I felt about it.





> Which is no different than what I just did.


"_If you want to post your opinions, I reserve the right to post my opinions relating to the same topic._"
Secondly, my particular statements were not aimed at you. If I cared enough to research your individual case, I wouldn't have posted anything related to a generic/overall situation(to be speculated).
Lastly, No, I am not helping the case. I am stating the obvious quite clearly, and I doubt this is also being hypocritical in any way, shape, or form.

Don't jump to conclusions because you can't think about the bigger picture. The world doesn't revolve around you and never will.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Aug 12, 2011)

It was something that was added in around the same time the search was added. Some have said it was something that people actually wanted because they didn't trust that FA was keeping messages but it leaves all of us who either don't want or need the excess clutter in our message boxes to deal with it.

As i've stated quite a few times in the FA suggestions thread, If they feel they need to keep it in to placate the paranoid drama hungry members thats fine, but *MAKE IT OPTIONAL! PUT AN OPTION IN THE CONTROL PANNEL TO DISABLE THE "HAS BEEN DELETED BY USER" Notifications!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 14, 2011)

^Implying the admins actually care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 14, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> ^Implying the admins actually care what anyone else thinks.



Depends on the admin, and whether or not they like you. ;D


----------



## SkieFire (Aug 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is the answer they've given in the past. They said that they can't just delete the notification, but have to replace it with something.



Previously, it would delete the notification. So your 4 messages would suddenly become 3. People whined, so it was changed to show a deletion notice. People whine.


----------



## timoran (Aug 16, 2011)

SkieFire said:


> Previously, it would delete the notification. So your 4 messages would suddenly become 3. People whined, so it was changed to show a deletion notice. People whine.



The people who whined the first time were wrong.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 16, 2011)

timoran said:


> The people who whined the first time were wrong.



Can't please all the people all the time.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Aug 16, 2011)

So people whined the first time because they didn't trust that notifications were being kept? What sort of problem did FA have before that caused that mistrust?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 16, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> So people whined the first time because they didn't trust that notifications were being kept? What sort of problem did FA have before that caused that mistrust?



I think it's more like:

People whined because a deleted journal would cause their journal notification tally to go down and it would leave no evidence that it was deleted. While I'm sure some people think "omg that's awesome, let's have that", considering that if someone deleted a journal, while someone else you watched uploaded one, the number of journal notifications would appear unchanged and you would never know that a new journal had been created.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I think it's more like:
> 
> People whined


Simplified version.
People will whine about anything.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 16, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> Simplified version.
> People will whine about anything.



You're right! And not even you or I are an exception. ^^


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait, so there *was* a time when deleted journals/submissions/etc were actually just deleted?  Why couldn't there just have been an official announcement saying "If you see them gone, they were deleted, so nothing is wrong with the site"?  It makes so much more sense than seeing 20+ journals with 10-14 of them "deleted by the user".


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2011)

I think this would work best as an option that can be modified within the control panel. Have the user select "Show notifications for deleted submissions/journals/comments/watches" and just have a yes/no option.

Edit: Of course I don't know what the feasibility of that is with current coding.


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a sound idea, but as you said, who knows if that's possible with FAs coding? XD


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 17, 2011)

_300 updates later..._


----------

